
Net Neutrality Alive and Well in Canada - 131012
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/2017/04/net-neutrality-alive-well-canada-crtc-crafts-full-code-zero-rating-decision/
======
problems
Pretty good outcome, though some would argue it may not even be necessary at
least for home ISPs. Mobile is a different story...

Even before this ruling we were in decent condition on home ISPs due to
actions the CRTC had taken which greatly improved the competitive environment
- I went from 30/10 to 300/30 in a matter of a few years at a very close price
point. I'm now on gigabit at about 1.5x the cost. It's also interesting that
among the people arguing in favor of net neutrality here included one of the
biggest ISPs around, Rogers. It's also good that this regulation doesn't
extend nearly as far as what the FCC proposed in the states - it keeps it
fairly minimal.

~~~
dghughes
I'm in Canada I don't see any point in getting rid of my 25Mbps uncapped
account. Going to a 300Mbps or 1Gbps is pointless if you have a 300GB cap
especially now with videos in UHD on Netflix and YouTube. I pay $183 for basic
cable and 25Mbps/1Mbps but no cap since I've had this package since 2002.

    
    
      Into the belly of the beats I go! ....
    
     For Bell their 300Mbps plan is $121 with a bundle but then after three months "in market prices apply" which I guess is $300/month but after nearly 2 hours of looking I couldn't find it shown anywhere. And Bell just raised all Internet packages by $5 month in Jan 2017.
    
     Bells' "Acceptable Use" is mentioned but I tried to see it I clicked "Terms of Use" at the bottom of the plan, new page, click to expand "Internet and Value Added Services" which has three links to PDF documents, "Bell Aliant Fibre Services" document, that document has a link in "Internet Acceptable Use" it opens a new page with Legal and Regulatory columns each with four links and each of those links go to new pages with several more links, those several links expand to show links to more PDFs. At several points on several pages and in the PDFs I was directed back to the Legal and Terms page.    
    
    
     I'm pretty sure that Bell Canada 300Mbps or 1Gbps plan is capped at 300GB/month over that exceeds their vague and seemingly non-existent Acceptable Use TOS. And those plans cost a lot $300 for 300Mbps which may be the vague "in market price" that's if you don't bundle them with Bell's TV and landline/cellphone.
    
     There's two hours of my life I'll never get back. You win Bell.

~~~
sergers
Shaw 150Mbps package comes with 1TB of data.

I stream all my content including using iptv, hardly download anything, and
hit under 500GB a month.

It has a cap, but quite generous.

I no longer hoard media downloads, and only stream what I went when I want...
No pre-grabbing every download I could source.

I notice as the years pass, my ISP speeds are going up, but my demand for that
extra bandwidth has gone down. I use to do several 100 GBs on a 1.5mbps DSL
connectio with Usenet running 24/7 ~20years ago (got banned by both local ISPs
temporarily... Times before they started charging or not caring)

------
abvdasker
Look at what happens when your democracy still functions and your regulatory
bodies haven't been captured by special interest. Hard to imagine the US
getting these same protections under a Trump administration.

~~~
scott_karana
Truthfully, it's hard imagining them under Obama either. It wasn't as bad as
what we're currently seeing, but he never pushed particularly hard for this
type of hardline reform, and took more of a centrist approach.

~~~
thomastjeffery
One of the main conservative arguments against net neutrality is simply that
Obama pushed for it, supposedly in an overreach.

------
notadoc
Why isn't Canada considering the needs of big money and special interests?

